

ITunes 11.0.3 is out. New MiniPlayer + Improved Search Speed + ... - FredericJ
http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1614

======
bsg75
Link points to the 11.0.2 download.

This got me to 11.0.3: <http://www.apple.com/itunes/download/>

------
mohoyt
I'm getting tired of the compete 'redesigns' of iTunes. It used to work fine
pre version 11. Now everything is that little bit more separated, more iPad-
esque and slower. I don't want to say it, but, to me, this is un-Apple. The
intuitive-ness of the UI is going...

------
chenster
"Completely Redesigned"? Sounds to me that software will never really scale
without starting from scratch at some point. Why always something like this
would require a complete overhaul of the existing design?

~~~
archgrove
The link was to the wrong version, initially. The "completely redesigned"
referred to the entirety of iTunes 11, not the minor update.

